# Finally found a Heavy 10



## Topstrap (Nov 16, 2013)

Been looking for one for quite a while now. Reading the threads here and other forums along with lots of videos on YouTube and also have a couple friends that own them for their personal guns mithing work convinced me that they are about as good as it gets for home use.

Any that pop up here in Ohio are snapped up really fast, I wanted a 4ft bed and had hoped to get one in decent shape with lots of tooling, that was the dream I had anyway. I had been planning to drive to Chicago to pick up an engine for a car I'm restoring so I kept checking ads thru Ohio and up into Indiana.

Found this one a little above Indianapolis, had a 4ft bed, looked to be in decent original condition and didn't have one of the ebay rattle can rebuilds. The seller said it was his Dads and he had passed away. Didn't have much tooling and he didn't know a lot about it other than his Dad said it ran nice and he liked it.

I hadn't seen a cabinet like this before but it is original South Bend, part of the taper attachment is missing but I do hope he calls up and said he found it while cleaning. I'm looking for a steady rest, some pieces for the taper attachment, and a 4 jaw chuck but I believe they will show up someday if I keep looking hard enough.




Safely unloaded in the shop, long one day trip to Chicago and back, 874 miles and making two stops for the lathe and engine.




It's a late 43 or early 44 model based on the serial number. Might play with it a bit then later tear it down some for a clean up and paint job. Just the little bit I've run it and made a few cuts it is really smooth, it has had a 110v transplant but the RPM appears to be right so that does save some cost and work changing it over.

Look forward to learning more about this machine and how to use it effectively. Being on the prowl for additions to it and my tooling collection should be fun.

Topstrap


----------



## msilhunter1 (Nov 16, 2013)

A nice fine  it looks really nice


----------



## stevecmo (Nov 16, 2013)

Topstrap,

That looks like a really nice lathe.  I don't believe I've seen that cabinet either.  Well done.  It will do everything you want it to.

Steve


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 17, 2013)

Congrats top strap!

You will be a happy camper- I don't know anyone sorry to have a 10L..  I had a similar cabinet, 10 years later, with empty shelf in the middle, double tumbler.
Now I have 1965 floor model.   I LOVE mine.  Easy 5C, heavy headstock and spindle, I can take off .100 with a certain HSS bit I have without even dogging it!  

Congrats man- write a "wish list"- people here have parts and accessories they may part with.  I have been known to find things- and I a parting out the '55 model now too.

What taper parts do you need?  I know someone with one of those too...


Bernie


----------



## Rbeckett (Nov 17, 2013)

Topstrap,
That machine looks like a concourse restoration candidate with the original SB cabinet an all.  It will be hard to stop working it since it is  probabl smooth as glass and ready to work, but a little TLC would turn that into a darn mice show piece.  Youre probably like me though and bought it to do work with, so it may be a while before it sees a coat f paint  or a bath in solvent.  Congrats on the excellent score on a really nice looking machine!!!

Bob


----------



## fastback (Nov 17, 2013)

I also have a heavy ten and have been very happy with it.  You can't do much better in a 10 inch lathe.  Lots of luck with the new lathe.

Paul


----------



## Topstrap (Nov 17, 2013)

The telescopic cross feed scred is still underneath the cover, not sure what is missing but have seen pictures to hopefully recognize them if I see them. 







Was digging thru the drawers and found  the thread cutting stop so that was nice.

Will try and find part numbers for the pieces but if anyone has these please pass along a price.

Thanks

Dennis


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Nov 17, 2013)

Looks like it is missing the actual taper "beam" way..  Don't know what it is called...  
Does the handwheel still advance the crosslide?   We'll have to post pics for you...


Bernie


----------



## Topstrap (Nov 18, 2013)

Everything still works the way it's supposed to pertaining to the cross slide. Think from reading that it is telescoping and you don't have to disconnect anything when using the taper attachment. I'll try to find some part numbers, know these parts will probably be really hard to find without buying the complete setup. Really isn't something I'll probably ever use very much but be nice to get it all put back together.

Been reading what seems like a million threads on here about these South Bend machines. Talked to 3 machinist/gunsmithing buddies today and they all gave the Heavy 10s rave reviews. Can't wait to start making chips on a new project.

Dennis


----------



## brasssmanget (Nov 18, 2013)

My Hvy10 is very similar to yours, and it is a great machine. You are correct about the taper attachment - there is no need to disconnect anything when using/not using it. I have found I use mine fairly often - but I'm more a hobby guy, so I look for things to play with or try to manufacture.....p.s. - it does not look that clean anymore. :biggrin:


----------

